# Super close-up hoverfly eyes



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

This is using my new equipment, the extension tubes. It gives about 2.7X magnification. This picture is a stack of 3 images put together. There's info on the Flickr link, else if you're curious I can give more info 


Male Hoverfly by AshMashMash, on Flickr


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an amazing picture!!!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> That is an amazing picture!!!!


Least someone likes it :whistling2:

Thanks missy!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha! This is a pretty quiet section, anyways  I like coming in here to look at all the pictures  And you're very welcome


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice pic, just put a comment on Fickr : victory:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

stunning!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just found this thread! 

That is amazing Ash! :gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Haha! This is a pretty quiet section, anyways  I like coming in here to look at all the pictures  And you're very welcome


Thankies 



Wolflore said:


> Nice pic, just put a comment on Fickr : victory:


Ta!



buddah said:


> stunning!!! :2thumb:


Ty 



feorag said:


> Just found this thread!
> 
> That is amazing Ash! :gasp:


Thanks Feorag!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

More!

Ash, give us more!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> More!
> 
> Ash, give us more!


Thanks you  Starting a thread in photo section...


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

awesome shot:2thumb:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Got to love the wildlife section. It may be quiet in here, and I don't come here all that often either but when I do there never fails to be yet another wee gem from one of the resident uber photogs :no1:
Amazing shot Ash! :notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> awesome shot:2thumb:


Thanks!



Crab Man said:


> Got to love the wildlife section. It may be quiet in here, and I don't come here all that often either but when I do there never fails to be yet another wee gem from one of the resident uber photogs :no1:
> Amazing shot Ash! :notworthy:


Wow, compliment 'n' a half :blush: Go check out my new thread in General Photo section?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Very very cool Ash: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Very very cool Ash: victory:


Thanks TT! Go see photo section :whistling2:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet Jesus, that's incredible :gasp:
National geographic standard I'd say :notworthy:

Have you posted any images on ephotozine.com?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> Sweet Jesus, that's incredible :gasp:
> National geographic standard I'd say :notworthy:
> 
> Have you posted any images on ephotozine.com?


Thanks! :blush::2thumb:

I've been on ephotozone once or twice but it's layout doesn't suit me much :-/


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Fair enough, I reckon they'd love your latest macro work though!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> Fair enough, I reckon they'd love your latest macro work though!


I may do  Ty 

From today:


Nomnomnom by AshMashMash, on Flickr


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

You've totally nailed that, that's a wonderful image :notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> You've totally nailed that, that's a wonderful image :notworthy:


Thanks Chris! :blush::2thumb:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:no1:more please !!!!


----------

